# Songs that need Decaf.



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

While I enjoy the Bill Withers tracks and the Adele track was good for a giggle, I really enjoy the track from Wale's "Best Night Ever". I think it's actually listed as (52,59,39) in the zips. Got me to thinking of a couple tracks that NEED to be Decafed.

Marvin Gaye - "T" Plays it Cool: Marvin Gaye -"T" Plays it Cool - YouTube

Kool & the Gang - Summer Madness: http://vimeo.com/26808296

Think he takes requests?


----------

